# Funny/Odd/Awkward/Rude Club Tortimer Experiences



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 22, 2014)

Omg,  so once I had this really funny CT Experience. I was all alone until suddenly this girl came and she was dressed as like an angel or something with a halo and white clothes and short hair. So then i was like hi and she said "Hello, Mortal." Then she was like, "I am your guardian angel." I was just sitting there confused lmao. Then she was like "I was sent here to grant you a wish" or something like that i dont remember. she gave me three choices. immortality, never be lonely, or always be happy, i chose iimmortality then she said she was looking for her professor and left 

WHAT R UR EXPERIECNCES


----------



## NSFW (Jun 22, 2014)

omg i have one in mind but its not even mine but its actually a signal boost from tumblr


----------



## Nage (Jun 22, 2014)

i love this thread idea why is no one posting this is actually really funny

i kind of like stole a million bells from this really rich person when i was poorer in the day (<2mil) she was wearing a crown mg
well not really stole but.......she was like here i give u 1mil
and i looted it
and then shes like FC?? FRIEND??
and im like "ok"
and i gave her some random number
and she gave me mine, i didnt add it LOOOOOOOL.


----------



## budewarmin (Jun 22, 2014)

Well once I went to CT and there was a girl already there. I was only looking for some CT items, but there weren't any so I went straight to Leilani and the girl started changing clothes. She had like 10 or something very VERY poorly done Disney princesses clothes, I bet she was showing them off but they were so bad... like wow. Well I said nothing and apparently she was fishing for compliments I don't know. She started talking to me in German, just because I'm dutch doesn't mean I talk German, and I think she was saying she was poor. I tried to leave and she wifi switched me...


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 22, 2014)

I love reading these stories so much. =P I've had a few funny experiences.

One time this girl had set up a 'game' when I arrived there. She told me it would cost a million bells per turn. I went ahead and dug it all up to find that I would've been ripped off anyway. All that was there was a bunch of 100 bell coins haha. 
Gave her a million bells for an entertainment fee. Funny times.

This other time I was stalked round the island by this guy with an axe, which was kind of weird. I went for dinner and came back to find that he'd dug countless holes around me. Don't think he realized that you can fill holes in without a shovel.


----------



## Lou (Jun 22, 2014)

I visited the CT for the first time today *--* !!!

I tried looking for people from my country first, and they were all asking friend codes right away ;n; Is this normal ?
They left right away since I didn't want to share my code :c

I am a bit paranoid :S and I wanted to get to know them better in case they would barge in when I have my gates open, etc..

Then I tried international and I got to talk to a Japanese girl from Kumamoto! I can speak the language (both parents are from Japan, but I was raised abroad)  but I felt really old when she told me she was only 12 years old ;n; !! I felt so old xD! Is anyone else worried that really young people can interact with older ones ? ;n; !! I hope they are careful enough..


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 22, 2014)

Ye, I met a 7 year old once on there and actually became pretty good friends with her lol. We traded FCs and I went to her town and paid off her cafe for her. I never saw her after that lol. 

Anyway, I've had a couple weird experiences, but one I remember best is meeting two girls on the island who were fighting for some reason. I got on, said hi, they said hi, and then they started shouting at each other lmao. A lot of what was said came up as asterisks (I guess because of the filter?), and I wound up leaving. 

Another time I met a kid who told me he loved me. I said thank you and he flipped the switch lmao.


----------



## Big Forum User (Jun 22, 2014)

Okay, so I was on the island and I saw tree sprouts where full grown trees should be, and I soon saw why. There was another girl with me, and she was cutting down all the trees, and then replanting them. That was a bad experience in iteslf, but here's where it got ugly:

Me: Stop cutting down trees! *Set it so I don't see her again on the island*
Her: I'M REPLANTING THEM!
Me: This isn't your island!
Me: They won't regrow while we're here!
Her: You don't know that!
Me: Yes I do it will get deleted!
Her: No they won't!
Her: j***
Me: I'm not a jerk!  *leaves*


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jun 22, 2014)

Well once there was this girl on the island that kept saying he was poor. There was two of us on the island, and he begged for 1mil from each of us. We both did the shrugging emotion and went on a tour XD

Yeah, people ask for your fc all the time. Its CRAZY.  *gets on island* Them:FC? Me: no *Them flicks the switch*


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 22, 2014)

This one girl kept giving me the heart emotion while I was trying to fish. I was like bich pls lemme fish k thx
But other than that nothing bad has happened to me.


----------



## Chiffu (Jun 22, 2014)

I've had something that I'd call a pretty odd experience. Back then, I was island hopping for silver axes and other cool stuff. I entered an island and before I could do anything else, two random people bolted out of nowhere. One of them, a Japanese player, shoved me and started running around in circles. The other, a player sporting a hairbow wig, ran up to me and started asking me "Can I have 100,000 bells?"The Japanese player was still running and then started saying random Japanese phrases. I was trying to respond to the hairbow wiggged player when one of them just flipped the switch. Luckily, nothing was lost. 

Another I experience I had was just a while ago. I came on looking for a night time island when I encountered a Japanese player. She was the only one there and she started to speak to me in Japanese. I couldn't understand her and I really didn't feel like socialising so I politely said I didn't speak Japanese and continued on my merry way. But she persisted and eventually I caved and started talking to her. She kept gesturing to me using emotions and kept saying "kammon". I finally understood that she wanted me to start a tour and play with her. I thought "well she's nice enough, I guess I could play one" So I started the tour and sat down, then she sat down. The tour started, but she disappeared. Guess she stood up at the last minute so I could leave and she could have the island for herself. Rude. 

Other than that, I've had good encounters with nice enough people~


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 22, 2014)

i remember never going there


----------



## Keitara (Jun 22, 2014)

Well, I never choose my own country when I go to Club Tortimer, because there are always people who start like this: hi, how old? FC? and I just don't like this kind of smalltalk. 
Worldwide CT is better because most people there are more courteous and I like to meet japanese players, even when they write "no English"... but there are a few japanese players which are really nice and they TRY to write English. Better than nothing.

And yes, I had once a very odd girl there. She wanted money. Since I didn't have much myself at that time, I only gave her 20k, but she wanted more and I wrote no. After that, she kept insulting me and then she threatened me that I'm going to find a dead girl lying in my room tomorrow. I just wrote that she's pathetic.


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 22, 2014)

Hah, I just met this japanese girl who asked for money from me.. I said I won't give her anything and then she called me gay and a b-itch.. xD Then she just switched off the wifi lol. 
I really don't get people there, do they seriously think that someone gives them money


----------



## Alice (Jun 22, 2014)

I gave one girl a crown because she asked nicely. The other girl that was there kept begging, so I left. She found me again. Apparently she was going in and out until she had me again. 

This was like an hour later.


----------



## jolokia (Jun 22, 2014)

I island-hopped for wetsuits awhile back, stopped after I got my white one. 
Had a few fairly fun sessions with people but didn't meet anyone I'd have been willing to swap FCs with. UK players were all dreadful people so I went international most of the time. The ones who'd try to scam or call names were almost exclusively American for some reason. Japanese were all right if they actually let you come in, but they liked to flip the switch as soon as they saw an English name. Europeans tended to be willing to do tours but were often pester-puppies. I remember one German girl just kept asking "FC? FC?" and I kept saying no. Started a tour, she came along. "FC?" no. I went home after that lol


----------



## xanisha (Jun 22, 2014)

I have only ever done CT a few times so I could find a wetsuit. On my quest to find a wetsuit I ran into a girl who kept asking for bells and when I said no she called me a b-word and flicked the wi-fi on me. Then I ran into a really sweet Dr.who character who I talked with for a while. I found a few empty islands along the way. Then I finally came to an island with a wetsuit and these two people were having a disagreement about something so I bought the suit and left before anyone could flick the wi-fi switch. hahah It was a really interesting first CT experience, I wonder if it is always like this?


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 22, 2014)

There was this girl who kept begging for my pants! 
Ummm yeah weird lol. 
She was wanting to catalog when I said she can't have them. So I drop them and she puts them on...I'm waiting. She doesn't give them back. (They were my favorite and couldn't order them) 
So I flip the switch. I go to a different island and she shows up again! She says she will just catalog them....so to give her a 2nd chance I drop them. She says I'll get bells and runs off to go inside then she tries to leave...I flip the switch. 

No one steals my pants and gets away with it ^_^_^ hahaha


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 22, 2014)

I told a girl to buy a silver axe. Then she asked for money


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jun 22, 2014)

One time I met a guy who kept saying that he had more Bells than I did...
That was on one of my previous towns, however.  I might not use Club Tortimer with my current town due to the possibility of bad experiences.


----------



## Zane (Jun 22, 2014)

The first time I went I got the standard random person asking for money (we swam around a bit first lol). However when I actually agreed to give her some she just stopped responding altogether. I thought she might be away from her DS but when I went into the cabana and came back out her character had moved. I just left. :v
I usually don't stay long enough to interact with anyone, but the other day on my regional island I ended up doing some tours with someone I'm pretty sure was a kid - he wanted to exchange fc's and play tag. xD


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 22, 2014)

Once, I got a guy who only spoke German. I nicely told him one of the few German phrases I know, "Ich spreche kein Deutsch" ("I don't speak German"). He responded by calling me "Arschloch".

After a quick trip to Google Translate, I flipped the internet switch on the DS. :/


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 22, 2014)

I've only traded FC's with one player.  I don't remember her name or town info, but we added each other.  I noticed that her card on the Friends List or whatever would always say, "Madison, open your gates!", "Why didn't you open them", "Open your gates this time", and it got so annoying I deleted her card. 
I haven't had any really bad experiences though.


----------



## mags (Jun 22, 2014)

Today I was hounded by a girl after my crown, I said 'no sorry' but she ketp on and on. She said I will give you 100 bells and I said it had cost 1 million, she kept on and on but I just ignored her. Then she said 'tour' so I said 'yes' but jumped off the chair just before it left to get rid of her lol


----------



## captainofcool (Jun 22, 2014)

One time, back in December/January, I got onto an island. Pretty soon, this other guy came and started to bury bags of 99K Bells. I asked why and he said he was bored. Over time, we just hung out on the island and talked, other people came and went. Of course, most of them also questioned him. He was obviously very wealthy, because near the end of the session, all of the grass was filled with money, and parts of the beach (He didn't even appear to be close to finished). After a while, someone came on and either had  poor connection or flipped the switch, because we got disconnected.  He was a pretty cool guy, shame I never got his FC. I did, however, manage to take three or four bags.


----------



## AllisonCypress (Jun 22, 2014)

Yesterday this guy arrived and was wearing a mummy mask.  He started following me around and when I went near Leilani, he blocked me so I couldn't leave.  Later I got in the wet suit and swam away from him.  I came back on the beach after awhile but he didn't chase me.  He left. 
This other time on my first town I met this really nice player, and we both decided to go on a tour.  When it started, she was gone.  She must've gotten up at the last moment to have the island all to herself... 
Another time on my first town this girl told me she was broke and kept begging me for Bells.  Since I had brought all of mine that time, I gave her 10,000 Bells and she was very happy but kept asking for more.  Either I gave her a little more or I told her no... :/
The worst time was when I came across this guy.  He looked at my Profile and started insulting me of random things(where I live, my grammar, etc.).  I asked him if he was on TBT but he said he was only on Game FAQs.  I don't remember who left first, but it was the weirdest conversation I have ever had on CT...


----------



## Gummysaur (Jun 22, 2014)

Once I went to the island and there was a guy there. He said "hey do u have more than a million bells" and since I have a ton of $$ from trading on this site I said "Yes" and he asked for some...so I was like hey why not and dropped 500k bells on the ground for him. Then I noticed he had a clover in his hair, so I asked if I could purchase it, and he instantly said "wtf no way earn it yourself dude"

probably the most hypocritical sentence ever said in the history of Animal Crossing


----------



## Keitara (Jun 22, 2014)

I just remembered that there was once a nice guy who bought me the kitchen island (was available on the island) because I didn't have enough medals and he noticed that I wanted to buy it, so he asked me. In exchange, he wanted to get some bells and he was completely fine with just 50k. 5 times cheaper than buying one here haha!


----------



## Momo15 (Jun 22, 2014)

I have two very strange experiences:
1. A German boy came onto the island dressed in some Nintendo items and kept telling me over and over again that he loved me. I tried to leave but he kept saying no and I finally left after a tour or something.
2. I was hanging out on the island when a Japanese girl came in. She said nothing and just stood there wearing a blue ogre mask and a muumuu. I left soon after.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 22, 2014)

This wasn't really a weird experience but me and my friend wanted to see if we could find each other on club tortimer for the 2nd time( we met on CT so yeah). It took awhile but we eventually found each other lol. we got so happy and stuff and she was like "Let's trash this place". I happily agreed. We started to cut down trees, dig holes everywhere, ruin flowers, drop shells everywhere, drop fruit all over the place, buy stuff from Grams(we had so many medals and there was nothing good there anywhere) and we dumped it all over(Grams LOL) the island and it was so funny and it looked beautiful we went on tours collected fruit dumped it everwhere. I said "It looks like a hurricane hit this place!" And then soon after, We named that island "Isle Hurricane". I even got like 300 pictures cuz my friends SD card was full so i was on picture duty. We then stayed the night and slept over. When I woke up, she already woke up like 3 hours earlier xD. Everything was fine, no disconnections, we even paused(opened our inventory) all night just in case so no one can come and steal or anything. Then, like 5 minutes later, we DISCONNECTED. Like, right when I woke up lol. We got so mad and she told me her internet just stopped for like 1 second. This all happened the day before Thanksgiving 2013. We then tried doing it again, Isle Hurricane 2. We trashed the place and stuff and then like I tried to pull a prank on her and we were going to tour to get some fruit, and I got up when she she sat or I think i started the tour and sat before she sat down so we like totally seperated. She was still at Isle Hurricane 2 but I was like on a different island. Then she BF'd me saying that someone came and it was one of those "typical dumb island girls". We got so scared lol. I think she toured and tried to get her out of there and then when she came back, she was also sent to another island. So we were like so scared we thought that touring gets them out, not sends us to another dimension. So then I was like trying to get out island back and I eventually showed up to Isle Hurricane 2 and the dumb island girl was there. I went outside and she was like starting to take all the fruit and furniture from grams so I hurried and retrieved all the furniture and stuff before she could take it and she didnt even respond she was just taking stuff. It was so scary. I then left with the items lol. Good times.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jun 22, 2014)

My weirdest CT thing happened my first time using it. I went with the NA option since I live in NA and this guy was there. He immediately started asking me questions, the two I remembered specifically: how old I am and if I had a problem with gay people. So I said 22 and no. Then he started talking about how he preferred playing with open minded adults, weather in Alaska and other random stuff and wouldn't stop and he wouldn't let me get a word in. I tried leaving to go back to my town but he wouldn't stop talking to let it happen. This was before I knew the Wi-fi switch existed so I didn't flip it. That was the most uncomfortable 30 minutes of my life lol.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 22, 2014)

Once I beetle farmed for 30min. and I was 1 away from filling the basket then some rude girl in American who was getting mad that I was catching all the bugs flicked the WiFi switch. Lemme tell you, I was NOT happy about that.


----------



## TheWonky (Jun 22, 2014)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Once I beetle farmed for 30min. and I was 1 away from filling the basket then some rude girl in American who was getting mad that I was catching all the bugs flicked the WiFi switch. Lemme tell you, I was NOT happy about that.



Don't farm beetles on CT then.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jun 22, 2014)

I was talking to this weird chick who said she was Celine Dion and I thought she was just joking around rather than trolling, she asked for my FC stupidly I gave it and she disconnected geez. I don't CT anymore due to boredom really xD Though one international player asked if I needed bells and I said I would simply earn some haha and she dropped 500k for me I was so thankful and never begged either


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 22, 2014)

^ Lucky!


----------



## Naiad (Jun 22, 2014)

I went onto an island where two 11 year-olds we're chatting each other up. It was so awkward. They didn't even notice me or anything, they just asked each other for their ages, etc.
I pretended I was island surfing and ran away ; A ;

Edit: Are there only kids hanging around the NA Club right now? 
I ran into a 9 year-old that trashed the entire island.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 23, 2014)

You know who else likes to bump threads? MY MOM.

I once trapped this 7 year old girl next to Grams in that empty space. She got so mad and started calling me names and insulting me and I said "at least i can spell" she said stuff like "excuses me" "you are bulling me" "im cring" LOL. She stole a basket of cherries so yeah thats what you get.


----------



## morifarty (Jun 23, 2014)

I had just arrived at an island and looked to see where the person already on the island was from, and they were from France. I speak Fremch so I was delighted to be able to talk to someone in French who was competent, and we had a nice conversation, but she kept bringing up age. Then she called herself a "grand-maman", which I thought was a joke until she asked if I wanted to know her age. She told me she was 74! I was surprised to say the least, haha


----------



## kasane (Jun 23, 2014)

I have a few ._.

1. This was my first CT trip, and I decided to greet the other person. She just replies with "old hag" and I'm just like "what". She keeps on calling me this and I kindly told her to stop, but then she said that I can die...>_>
So I mocked her by saying "respect your elders like your mum", and she just said "I don't care"...stubborn. I couldn't be bothered to compete with this 12 year old (I asked her, and I said I was only one year older) and just left

2. I decided to catch a few beetles to see if anyone would try to troll me by flipping the Wi-Fi switch off. This other person joined me and we both started to catch some beetles. After 'stealing' some of her beetles, she talked to Lloyd and began to cut down the trees and dig out the stumps. I wasn't too affected and replied "Lovely". She said "ikr", and I guess she knew I wasn't too serious about it. Trying to mess around with her, I started to dig out the other stumps and got bored and left XD

3. Island hopping around CT and then there was this person who kept on talking to Gramms which prevented me from trying to leave. I thought I'd set out on a tour. Bad choice. I was stuck on the seat for quite a while. Going afk, she got tired after a few minutes

4. A Japanese player was saying 'おかね', which means money in English...or Bells in New Leaf. I was expecting him to ask for me to give Bells to him, so I pretended that I didn't know what he was talking about and then I went to the island. He followed me and started to drop a few 1k Bells on the ground. He said it was for me, and I was confused, but thanked him afterwards. We traded FCs and then I left. Shortly, I opened my gates for a trade with my friend on TBT about bush starts but then he came in my town unexpectedly. He ran in and took a black tulip. Panicking, I ended the session (Didn't know about flipping the Wi-Fi switch, and I didn't want to make it annoying for the trade)

5. When I got 100 million Bells/badge/ABD, I decided to go and give whoever I met on the island a 99k bag to celebrate. Another girl asked if she could have some of my Bells (she looked at my badges), and I said sure. She didn't specify the amount, so I gave her 99k. She replied "Really?!", and I thought she was exclaiming because it was such a small amount compared to my Bell hoard. It turns out I was wrong and she was really grateful for me giving her free Bells XD
Sweet girl <3


----------



## Naiad (Jun 23, 2014)

I got really bored today, and I decided to cover the entire grass part with 99k bell bags. Needless to say, the guy on the island with me was very confused x3 I got a few screenshots.


----------



## Faberia (Jun 23, 2014)

I haven't been much to the island, but when I do they all ask for money or just randomly flip the wifi switch. :|


----------



## emre3 (Jun 23, 2014)

I go to island hopping on CT literally every day to meet new people and sometimes I give bells to nice people, the worst experience i've ever had was people not understanding English, am I just lucky or...?

Edit: Oh! I just remembered one thing (even though this wasn't really bad): I went on the island and there was this French kid there, he noticed the crown on my head and kept saying things like "crown royal" and "can i crown?", so I went to Google Translate and translated "I don't understand you" to French. I said it but he kept going on and on. Then he proceded to drop (I think) 34k bells because he wanted to buy my crown, then I translated "First a tour" and said it. I blocked him from CT, then I talked to Leila (or Leilani, idk) but instead of choosing the tour I just pressed "Go home". This is really the only bad experience I can think of lol

P.S. 400th post yay *v*


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 26, 2014)

Wow! Some freaky experiences! You really never know what to expect on CT thats why I love it so much


----------



## Naiad (Jun 26, 2014)

Faberia said:


> I haven't been much to the island, but when I do they all ask for money or just randomly flip the wifi switch. :|



No one's ever asked me for money >^< I sometimes wish they do because literally everyone I go onto the island with leaves.


----------



## stitchmaker (Jun 26, 2014)

I've had good and bad times there.
1. One night it was troll night.  Player arrived and chopped down half of the trees.  Ran and took a tour.
    So I took a tour to fix the island.  Next visitor cut all the trees down and than tried to chop my head off as I was blocking her.
    Said cool and she got mad and left.  Went on another tour and a visitor arrived and chopped everything down.
    Tried to leave but he made it to the counter first.  Than he walked up to the chairs and started removing his clothing.
    Typed I've blocked you and than hit the switch.
2. Met abunch of people having fun with pit seeds.  They had them planted all over the island and were having a blast.
3  Met a group of people that wrote a bad word.  They dug holes in the ground and it took awhile to figure out what it was.  It didn't bother me and they were having fun.  Said I belonged to the ACC board and the next day I got a message from one of them.
She said that they were just having fun and hoped I wasn't upset about the word.  I PM that it was fine and I had a blast.
4. People that are looking for someone.  Last night a guy was looking for a girl.  He left and arrived 4 times in 30 minutes.
    Another girl was waiting for a boy.  He did arrive and she let me get every bug.  It was weird and I left.
5. Someone wanted to play school. Nuts.
6. Someone wanted to touch my crown.  So I said okay while it was on my head.
7. I've had some very good visits with Japanese players.  I've figured out tour and will go with them.
One visit I arrived and said I was just looking for the sandcastle.  We went on a tour and on return she gave me the sandcastle from the box.  I offered a lot of bells but she said no.
8. During Christmas I gave bells to newbies.  They didn't ask and were trying to catching bugs.  Dropped the bells.
I also leave some Gracie items in my basket and give them away.


----------



## ViolinShapedObject (Jun 26, 2014)

I'll never forget my first time visiting Club Tortimer

>Me: *arrives at island*
>Person who looks like a psycho killer: *comes up to me with axe*
>Me: Hi there...  ._.
>Person: no hablo espa?ol
*wifi error*

Good times


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 26, 2014)

I love experiences on CT, I find them so entertaining, wow.
There was one time when a kid asked me for my gold rose, and I asked him why. He said idk and I said that you have to work for it. I said this politely but he claims he was crying because I wouldn't give it him? Luckily there was a sweet girl and she was defending me. I wanted to exchange FC's but the boy flipped the wifi switch. -.-
There was also a time when I was on the island for literally a minute. A girl was already there and when she saw me, she gasped and she concluded that I cheated because of how wealthy I looked. She then flipped the switch on me right after she said that, sheesh.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 27, 2014)

LOL. So a few days ago I went on club Tortimer and there was this guy and a girl there. The girl was named Suzi. I ask them for a tour and they agreed so I picked the tour and we sat down. It was the balloon hunting tour and so the tour started lol. So then me and the boy were like playing the tour and then the other girl was just like running around and not even playing. She kept on saying stuff like "sexy" (it cencsored the first three letters lol) she kept on standing there saying "you're hot" and stuff like repeatedly and it got so annoying she was even wearing a dress that was like really revealing. So me and the guy are like ditching her XD


----------



## oath2order (Jun 27, 2014)

I never had too many odd encounters.


----------



## emre3 (Jun 27, 2014)

Bump? I don't want this thread to die lol


----------



## kuseiro (Jun 27, 2014)

Mmm, aside from regular instances where I couldn't understand the person talking, there was also a time when I got onto an island and the person was wearing a chainsaw mask (freaakkkyyyy) and had cut down all of the trees and plucked all the flowers. The person began to run in circles around me, so I just left.


----------



## Crystiesc (Jun 27, 2014)

This morning I met a boy on the island who wanted a blue wetsuit. I offered to go on tours to help him earn it, but he offered 50 K. I was suspicious, but I bought the suit. We went outside and he kept telling me to drop the suit first. I said no, we need to do it at the same time. Then he dropped a bag a bells and I dropped the suit. I walked over to the bells and it was only 1K and he took off running back inside. I flipped the Wi-Fi and he did not get a suit and I got my medals back. What is sad is that he will do this again to someone who does not know the Wi-Fi trick. I bet he scams a lot of people.

I constantly meet people who just beg for bells. Many of them have been playing for a year longer than me. Why do they think I have more than they do? Why can't everyone just catch beetles and sell them?

Once I met a guy with a gold rose in his mouth. He came outside while I was catching beetles and sharks. He started to dig holes around the Golden rose, constantly warning me that he was guarding it and not to take it. I ignored him for a long time and it was obviously bothering him that I was not trying to take his Rose. I told him he could keep it it was his. He told me finally, just take it. You can have it for free. I walked over to take it and he said give him 1 million bells. I told him no way and never touched his Rose. He then ran inside and started a tour and told me I was trapped until I gave him 1 million bells. I told him he was immature, I blocked him and then I flipped the Wi-Fi.


----------



## Gummysaur (Jun 27, 2014)

Well, not too odd for ME, but once I dressed up as a psycho and only spoke in those blocky letters you can use. They started running around the island and screaming at me to leave them alone .w.


----------



## Shydragon (Jun 27, 2014)

Once I went on some fossil tours with a girl who had no idea how to do the fossil tour. She kept putting random fossils of the same species in the houses so that they'd make the full dinosaur. It was incredibly difficult to actually communicate with her since the chat feature has a small character limit.

make the houses match
no you have to put
the same fossils
as the other house
*walks in front of sample house* this house has fossils
put the same fossils
*walks in front of other house* in this house

I never explained it successfully and she never figured it out, or at least not when I was playing with her.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 27, 2014)

Funny stories.

I was on the Island, and this male told me he was a movie producer.I asked him if he could make me a star.He said"only if I didn't mind doing adult films". I said "hang on a sec, I'll go ask my mommy".
He took off inside and left without so much as a goodbye.LOL.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 28, 2014)

Man, these are really fun to read. 

One time I went to the island and there was one guy there. He had cut down all the trees and put the fruit in baskets where the trees were. I said "Hi" and he said "Hi" back. After renting out a fishing pole, I caught a small fish like a seahorse or something, then he called me "Scrublord" and cut the Wi-Fi. 

And all I'm thinking is: "Seriously, who calls others scrublord seriously???"


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 28, 2014)

Once this guy came and asked if I wanted to do a tour, I said yes and we either did the Elite Gardening or Giant Dragonfly. So while I was doing whatever it was we were suppost to do on the tour, he said "were r u". I said "by the river" then he said "f****n liar." then a few seconds later he said "i now were u live." Then he started chasing me with an axe and I hid at the beach (idk why I could've just hit the wifi switch) and I tapped his name so I don't run into that guy anymore.

I've had a few other experiences where people said creepy things but I don't really remember those experiences.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 28, 2014)

A young girl and a teenage boy were on the Island.They both seemed nice, and told their ages.The 10 year old girl kept asking my age.I finally said "72". She told me I was an old hag, and to leave the Island.She said a lot of other things I can't post.The teen boy kept telling her to "please respect your elders"LOL.


----------



## maka (Jun 28, 2014)

I was having a nice chat with a girl about art and going back to school. We were having fun until some rude guy decided to cut off the Wi-Fi before we could finish talking and add each other. I keep forgetting about that block button.. >:l


----------



## Gummysaur (Jul 2, 2014)

Late, I know, but I just ran across someone who had the same name, same picture quote, and same eyes as me. o.o

I wanted to point it out but they couldn't speak English.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 5, 2014)

So, whats new with you guys's stories?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 5, 2014)

wow


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 5, 2014)

I remember I met a girl that talked about love way too much to me, I got annoyed so I left. She said "Don't leave love" but I ignored it.


----------



## Uffe (Jul 5, 2014)

Last night I met a girl from Germany. We were having a nice conversation and then she asked me my age. I replied, and she then told me how old she was and that's when things just became awkward. I don't like hanging out with kids on Tort Island, but she still wanted to talk, so we did. We ended up talking in some English and some German and critiquing each others speeches, so that was interesting.


----------



## Fawning (Jul 5, 2014)

I made friends with a girl on it not long ago, we traded FC's, went over each others towns and then she asked how old I was, I'm 19, and I asked her the same, she said she was 10!! I felt like such a creep D: 

Another time there was some annoying boy who went up to all of the girls in the island (3 girls including me) and doing that heart emotion to us all. I could smell the fedora -__- so we went on a tour and sat down before he could and left him.


----------



## Uffe (Jul 5, 2014)

CharlotteAnderson said:


> I made friends with a girl on it not long ago, we traded FC's, went over each others towns and then she asked how old I was, I'm 19, and I asked her the same, she said she was 10!! I felt like such a creep D:
> 
> Another time there was some annoying boy who went up to all of the girls in the island (3 girls including me) and doing that heart emotion to us all. I could smell the fedora -__- so we went on a tour and sat down before he could and left him.



You could smell the fedora? xD What does that mean? I personally take it as a compliment if someone is hearting me. Better than the times I've been hit with a net.


----------



## Fawning (Jul 5, 2014)

Uffe said:


> You could smell the fedora? xD What does that mean? I personally take it as a compliment if someone is hearting me. Better than the times I've been hit with a net.



lmao just creepy/weird men its sort of a meme kinda thing. I find it creepy, I really don't like it and I've heard horrible stories about boys/men on CT asking sexual things and it's disgusting, it makes me feel uncomfortable D:

ugh getting it by a net and followed is soooo annoying!


----------



## Rory&Easton (Jul 5, 2014)

A mean person stole my socks...


----------



## LinDUNguin (Jul 5, 2014)

Lou said:


> I visited the CT for the first time today *--* !!!
> 
> I tried looking for people from my country first, and they were all asking friend codes right away ;n; Is this normal ?
> They left right away since I didn't want to share my code :c
> ...



I feel you. Every time I get on CT they ask for my age and my FC. I don't understand it's not like it's a dating website you don't have to lay down all your cards at once, I just want to talk to people while I'm doing island things D: I have met a couple pretty cool people on there, one of which is a 13 yr old girl, so I guess it's best not to discriminate based on age.


----------



## Zane (Jul 5, 2014)

CharlotteAnderson said:


> I could smell the fedora -__-



Lmao how does that saying go - some of them wear the fedora not on their head, but on their heart?

HMm my most recent CT experiences that could be classed as "awkward" were just language barrier related. I don't know why I even go to the international island when I'm a unilingual chump. ; ;


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 5, 2014)

lol these stories make me never want to use club tortimer :'D


----------



## Zane (Jul 5, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> lol these stories make me never want to use club tortimer :'D



honestly reading these posts I thought the place was just gonna be infested with weirdos, once I finally did go there I was somewhat disappointed lol Something really bizarre like the stories here would be an interesting change up from random ppl asking for my FC and opening their menus for 5 minutes so I can't leave the island


----------



## Shydragon (Jul 5, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Lmao how does that saying go - some of them wear the fedora not on their head, but on their heart?



Some people have a fedora, some people have a fedaura.


----------



## Mookie (Jul 5, 2014)

Last night a girl on the island kept telling me "take off your shirt" I guess she wanted to catalog or keep it, but the phrasing made me feel like the waiter at a drunken bachelorette party.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shydragon said:


> Some people have a fedora, some people have a fedaura.






*tips fedora*

M'lady

I consider myself a male feminist

*strokes neck beard with fingerless gloved, Cheetos stained fingers.


----------



## Viktor (Jul 5, 2014)

*1.*  Two nights ago I met a girl named Alina.  I was trying to earn a treasure chest for my sister and my self.  When she came, she joined me on the first tour.  Afterwards I told her what I was doing.  Alina said it was okay and came with me until I had earned enough.  She was extremely sweet.  It turned out she was CT hopping.  Each time she met someone she made it a goal to do something kind for them.

Sadly, in helping me she stayed very late.  x3  

*2. * Went to an island.  All the people said hello.  Everything seemed nice enough.  I went afk.  When I came back a fight was going on.  A 12 year old was trying to curse out a 27 year old.  It became very awkward.  The other girl and I watched quietly.  Eventually the 27 yr old ran off.  We chatted to the 12 yr old (who blamed her sister for teaching her how to curse.)  She than left to RP.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 5, 2014)

A boy asked me if I was pregnant.I said "why do you ask?" He said I was fat.It took me by surprise, and all I could say was "Well, you're ugly".Lol.

A girl arrived on the Island and started chatting with me.After a while she said she had to go to bed.A couple of minutes after she left, she came back.I thought this was funny, because I have made excuses lots of times, then got back on the boat, hoping to encounter someone more interesting.I said a few things to her, like -Did you miss me?And, haha, thats too funny.She didn't say anything.She just hurried and left.


----------



## Zane (Jul 6, 2014)

Shydragon said:


> Some people have a fedora, some people have a fedaura.





Mookie said:


> *tips fedora*
> 
> M'lady
> 
> ...



bye y'all i'm dead


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 6, 2014)

A Japanese player came to the island and told me to go home/go away in Japanese but I pretended I didnt understand so I ended up pissing him off by scaring every bug he sees and scaring him a bit by 'holding him hostage'. (I would never actually do that for anything, just wanted to piss him off.)

Im not usually like that but see what happens if you mess with the wrong person?


----------



## Starlight (Jul 6, 2014)

One time I met this guy on the island and we got along really great for some reason. He was basically the only english speaking person I've ever met there quq;
We cut down all the trees, dug up the stumps and bushes, trampled the flowers, and covered up every single space around us with holes..! It took forever but when we were alone surrounded by holes we did a little photo-shoot and exchanged friend codes. I never saw him after that, but we took over the island together and that's all that really matters.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 6, 2014)

Me and a friend did something similar ^


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 30, 2014)

Well I just met 3 Japanese people that trapped me (by surronding me) by the entrance because i wasn't Japanese.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 30, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Well I just met 3 Japanese people that trapped me (by surronding me) by the entrance because i wasn't Japanese.



Wow, once a Japanese person was saying a bunch of rude things such as "die!". Then once they realized I understood what they were saying they immediately left.


----------



## tobi! (Aug 10, 2014)

It's so unfair I rarely meet anyone who wants to do tours or talk. They usually are just island hopping or don't talk to me because they're trying to harvest beetles. 

1. I met two very nice people. I could tell they were not children. Sadly, a red headed child entered and started exclaiming she was rich. "I have guards around me!" "My parents buy me ponies all the time!" Quite annoying. Someone flicked the Wi-Fi and that was that.

2. I met a girl that I just adored. She was very friendly and funny. We swapped tumblr things but to be honest, I don't use tumblr at all. I wish I could meet her again. 

3. I met another girl who I went on tours with for maybe 20 minutes. Then she said I passed some sort of test and she gave me a toy hammer. Pretty nice but strange at the same time.

4. I was in Hawaii at the time during a hurricane and I met a nice girl in a kimono and she talked about how she loves space and all things space and space things. I wanted to go on a tour with her but she said she wouldn't go on tours that weren't to space. 

5. I met a group of 3 who said I was the final puzzle. We went on a ton of tours but eventually connection lost during one of them. Too bad.

I honestly hope I can find people who want to actually hang out. I never seem to meet people like the people on this forum.


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 10, 2014)

I just talked to someone from Nintendo.  They plan on working on the online part of their systems.
Fix it so it more family friendly.  A survey is going out to ask people about the online part.

I told her about the language and getting stuck on CT by hostage.  She was surprised.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 10, 2014)

Norski said:


> 4. I was in Hawaii at the time during a hurricane and I met a nice girl in a kimono and she talked about how she loves space and all things space and space things. I wanted to go on a tour with her but she said she wouldn't go on tours that weren't to space.



That's really cute. 

My only really memorable CT experiences involve meeting someone who enjoyed the same anime as I do, as well as meeting a very sweet seven year old who invited me to her town afterwards. I stayed for about an hour, stealthily paid off her cafe, and never saw her again lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> Ye, I met a 7 year old once on there and actually became pretty good friends with her lol. We traded FCs and I went to her town and paid off her cafe for her. I never saw her after that lol.
> 
> Anyway, I've had a couple weird experiences, but one I remember best is meeting two girls on the island who were fighting for some reason. I got on, said hi, they said hi, and then they started shouting at each other lmao. A lot of what was said came up as asterisks (I guess because of the filter?), and I wound up leaving.
> 
> Another time I met a kid who told me he loved me. I said thank you and he flipped the switch lmao.



Apparently I've already posted in this thread. I forgot about the other two lol.


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Aug 10, 2014)

I once went to CT to go hunting for bugs/play the island games to get the medal badge (I honestly should've just went to the offline island but I thought it'd be fun if I had other players to play with!) So I went to CT, then a few minutes later a girl shows up. I went up and told her hi and she proceeded to call me ugly and nasty names. It was really weird because I've never met anyone who would do this? She proceeded to cut down all the trees on the island so I wouldn't be able to catch bugs, I didn't really mind, I was about to leave anyways, but it was very weird, she kept calling me 'ugly girl' and being very rude :\
I was just ignoring her though, I heard some players have had experiences of people trapping them on the island and try to rob them out of their bells or Gracie items, which is scary. Or just random acts of bullying, which is pretty sad when you think about it, this is a game meant for fun not for bullying online on CT. 

Anyways- enough ranting xD
That was my awkward CT experience


----------



## Bird (Aug 10, 2014)

Okay so I was at a random island and I saw two people exchanging their friend codes, s I didn't want to interrupt them but I accidentally dropped my 3DS and my Animal Crossing: New Leaf cartridge disconnected so I might have gave them an error. Woops.


----------



## Story (Aug 11, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> Once I went to the island and there was a guy there. He said "hey do u have more than a million bells" and since I have a ton of $$ from trading on this site I said "Yes" and he asked for some...so I was like hey why not and dropped 500k bells on the ground for him. Then I noticed he had a clover in his hair, so I asked if I could purchase it, and he instantly said "wtf no way earn it yourself dude"
> 
> probably the most hypocritical sentence ever said in the history of Animal Crossing


"No, beg for your own stuff!" >:I

OT:
Wow these are some really interesting stories. I have no stories personally because I never go.


----------

